# cottontail?



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

ive been interested in hunting rabbits for awhile but haven't really got a whole lot of info on it. are there any good areas within 40 minutes of spanish fork? seems like the whole canyon is private property and wherever isnt private i cant find any rabbits


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We have been out a few times without any luck. Bad couple of years.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The rabbit hunting has been great, just not within 40 min. of where your at.


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

:? thats disconcerting. i think the only place ive seen anything besides a jackrabbit was in provo canyon by nunns park. oh well


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are cottontails in season?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

weatherby25 said:


> Are cottontails in season?


Not until September.


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, rabbit season is a long way out, but i just like to plan ahead


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Rabbits were WAY down in the areas that I hunted last season.


----------

